# Lighting and audio control



## unity (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey all, I haven't posted here yet but I frequent the forums to figure out these cool ideas. I was looking around one day and found 



.

It's in the replica "haunted mansion" that was for sale (or still might be!). I've been trying to figure out for the longest time how to make all of this happen but I keep just searching into impractical dead ends.

I understand the mirror, that's not the question here. The fact that the faucet acts as a switch that triggers the light and audio is what gets me. Also, the lighting sequence is getting at me too.

The light will do a flicker and then fade in the room and then a light comes on behind the mirror, but I can't seem to find something to control that.

Please help me satisfy my curiosity on this with all your spooky-haunty knowledge!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Unity ,

I think they are using dmx show control . I would use a Martin Light Jockey with dmx dimmers and program the dimmer cues . You can also use the cue list control to trigger audio cues on your laptop in your cuelist . The faucet could just be a relay to trigger the GO command in your cue list . Lots of creative tech minded people on this forum , I am sure you will see a lot of suggestions to do this effect .


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

I would use dmx control, with an Enttec Open DMX USB interface and an eXorcist V2 board. I would also use VSA and DMXorcist software to program and cue.

Here is a great tutorial from Terra on DMX haunt control: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/834-integrated-haunt-control-using-dmx-vsa-tutorial.html


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

This effect could be done with some basic prop controllers. There are some controllers out put there with audio capability and other devices that can do the dimming that can be wired in to the controllers. 

You can also look into a light o rama system. I only suggest that because its triggerable with the right hardware, is capable of dmx, it can run a different program each time and be setup to run other things in the haunt at the same time.


----------

